# Marc must be sleeping in today



## Schroedc (Apr 29, 2017)

@ripjack13 - Everything OK? I'm full of answers but don't know the question

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2017)

Its not sunday yet goof troop....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Stoopid humans

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2017)

You can put some answers here if you want.....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-links-to-questions-used.30271/


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 29, 2017)

Apparently I'm so caught up that I thought it was Sunday already, I guess I need to quit working so fast

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Apparently I'm so caught up that I thought it was Sunday already, I guess I need to quit working so fast



Hell Colin, you've probably turned a gobbledy-jillon pens today, no wonder you think it's Sunday.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2017)

@ripjack13 now it really is Sunday.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 now it really is Sunday.....



Lazy bum is probably still in bed-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2017)

i'm up...i'm up...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 now it really is Sunday.....



Are you sure?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

